# Potentially rehoming my cat



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you may have already answered your own question - a nervous cat in temporary accommodation with two strange dogs is going to be very unhappy. I would talk to my cat loving friend - perhaps she would foster her until you are settled? Or agree to return her to you if the change of home does not work out?

I had a little cat who should have been in a home with people around all day - all she wanted was to be on a lap being loved and coddled. And I changed jobs, until I was out more than in, and frequently away for several nights at a time. I always had completely reliable pet sitters, who gave her cuddles as well as food, but it never felt enough. Looking back, I know I should have rehomed her - it would have been very difficult for me, but she would have had a much happier life.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, in the new home she would have to get used to new people, new house new dogs and new cats... But if she came with us she would have to get used to new climate, new place, twice, a new puppy, new cats, new people, new dogs, so much more... Its really best for her to stay here... but i'll miss her


----------

